# Mai feivorits pleises



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Estas son fotos que he tomado en Abril. Personalmente prefiero a Lima en temporada Verano Otoño que en este crudo, crudo, crudo invierno =')

Ahi van: 




































































































Ahí vienen más...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Todas están bonita, pero me preferida es la del gato. 
Un beso, Claudia.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Buenas fotos de la ciudad y sus habitantes, te hubieras tomado una foto con el gato quedaria 10 puntos como foto simbolo de Lima.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gusta! Sobre todo el nombre :happy:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Sres. Lima no es una ciudad de "crudo invierno" simplemente tiene exceso de humedad pero las temperaturas invernales son super moderadas 15 grados podria ser un día verano en Londres, Lima no tiene temperaturas bajo cero ni nieve.

saludos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajaj bueno yo lo digo porque lo siento asi desde mi punto de vista el tuyo puede ser distinto lo que si es que este invierno es el más frio de los últimos años. 

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las 5 ùltimas fotos me gustan mucho


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

>


:drool: Preciosas fotos!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Me gustan todas tus fotos Claudia.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Otra vez el gato


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Jajaj bueno yo lo digo porque lo siento asi desde mi punto de vista el tuyo puede ser distinto lo que si es que este invierno es el más frio de los últimos años.
> 
> Saludos


Claudia, no sabes como extraño el invierno limeño, créeme... no pero si entiendo que hay mucha gente que no le gusta.

saludos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Claudia muy buenas fotos. Me gustaron bastantes. Felicitaciones.

Cesium, la humedad hace que el frío en Lima te penetre los huesos por más que estemos a 15 C. Además, a diferencia de Europa, acá las casas no tienen calefacción. He vivido tres meses de invierno en Park City, y obvio que el frío en un centro de ski es mucho mayor al de Lima, pero no puedes decir que en estos momentos Lima no sea fría. Déjame decirte que ahorita está haciendo bastante frío en Lima, y se viene lo peor en agosto, cuando La Niña este acá de lleno. Vientos fríos, garúa interminable, brisa helada, humedad 100%. Una versión tropical de Londres.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

El titulo del thread es todo jaja. 
Me caen mal los gatos por alguna razón desconocida de mi vida. Fácil fui perro en la otra vida.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito Miraflores.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

eduardo90 said:


> *El titulo del thread es todo jaja. *
> Me caen mal los gatos por alguna razón desconocida de mi vida. Fácil fui perro en la otra vida.


Y por no saber ¿Alemán? ¿Francés? ¿Portugués? ¿amixer? me estoy perdiendo el chiste. hno:



*ClauDia* said:


> Otra vez el gato


Ese gato se ve bien relax, hasta aparece con ojos chinos, algo que siempre me ha causado mucha gracia en los minínos, cuando se ponen así es porque están muy despreocupados de su entorno, poco más prende el motor y se pone a ronronear, se nota que está muy bien acostumbrado a las personas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Y por no saber ¿Alemán? ¿Francés? ¿Portugués? ¿amixer? me estoy perdiendo el chiste. hno:


Inglés. "My favourite places"


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:shifty:


Favorite...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere las fotos. 



sebvill said:


> Inglés. "My favourite places"


Ese es inglés británico (está bien escrito). En inglés norteamericano sería 'my favorite places'.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

simpáticas fotos ... son de celular no??


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :shifty:
> 
> 
> Favorite...


Esa es la palabra fácil de entender, pero Mai en francés es Mayo, y pleases ¿por favor? pues ahí si se hace la chanfaina ¿inglés, marciano?, pero recién entiendo que es la pronunciación del inglés. ¿o no? :gaah: :lol:

Mais fotos please, voglio vedere un altro gattino.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wat evah... JAJJAJA yaa un toq..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Los amixers...














































.
.
.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:rofl:

Amixers en tus fotos... Tu firma! Amega, me preocupas...


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

cesium said:


> Sres. Lima no es una ciudad de "crudo invierno" simplemente tiene exceso de humedad pero las temperaturas invernales son super moderadas 15 grados podria ser un día verano en Londres, Lima no tiene temperaturas bajo cero ni nieve.saludos


._Pero es frio tambien en Lima, de hecho por la humedad, no le veo comparacion, lo siento pero vivi tambien en London, a mi no me parece lo que dices, pero respeto tu opinion._


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La 2da y ùltima foto estàn muy buenas


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :shifty:
> 
> 
> Favorite...


British dude.

No entiendo, se dice amixers a los enamorados?? Pensé que amix era la forma como gente huachafa le decía a sus amigos. en fin...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajajaaj yo lo utilizo con ironía para todo contexto.



.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy bonitas todas las fotos, amix.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

eduardo90 said:


> . Fácil fui perro en la otra vida.


:lol:

Clau no te pases al lado oscuro del foro jaja, chéveres las fotos..! La cantidad de gatos en Kennedy es increíble, se les pasó la mano creo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> :lol:
> 
> Clau no te pases al lado oscuro del foro jaja, chéveres las fotos..! La cantidad de gatos en Kennedy es increíble, se les pasó la mano creo.


Jajajaj yo sé que en cada uno se esconde un amixer que sale de vez en cuando seas del estrato que seas porque la huachafería es innata en todos... todos los seres de este planeta.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta foto me encanta!




























Pues aquí trate de sacar una buena toma que creo que no me salió...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

la ultima foto de la ultima tanda es muy bella con todas esas flores y ese verde... todo un destape tu debut fotografico claudia... Exelente!!! buenas fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias! es la primera vez que salgo con la cámara a tomar fotos asitan detenídamente y creo que es en lo que me quiero especializar aún e falta un egg por aprender y dominar la cámara pero son mis primeros pasos xD y los que mas me llama es justamente esto el salir a fotografiar a la ciudad en pleno y claro tb la fotografía publicitaria.

Después pongo más fotos.



.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Parece que Juan inspiró a toda una generación.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^

de seguro que a mas de uno y no solo de Lima XD!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Están bonitas tus fotos Claudia, y no te preocupes por la última, echando a perder se aprende, mentira broma, sobre esa yo creo que al aparecer los edificios incompletos arriba da la sensación de ser una toma cortada, con los edificios enteros y con el cielo gris de Lima como una especie de “fondo” en la parte superior creo que ahí hubiera quedado espectacular como algunas de más arriba, la foto en el parque del amor con ese brillo solar que se cuela por entre el monumento o aquella donde aparecen unas personas sentadas contemplando el horizonte de la costa limeña en medio de ese tibio sol que deja sus reflejos en el mar, buenas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El "amor" duele. Esta foto es tan... como decirlo? sugerente? en fin. 

El término amixers ha inundado la web, asi como sus representantes. Hay que tratar de eliminarlos. Ahora han proliferado en el foro, seguro que es el aburrimiento.

En todo caso, las fotos son refrescantes y llenas de color. Los gatos no van conmigo, me producen alergia, prefiero mil millones de veces a un perro. Pero hay que reconocer que son fotogénicos los muy pesados.

Excelente thread Clau.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

sebvill said:


> *British* dude.
> 
> No entiendo, se dice amixers a los enamorados?? Pensé que amix era la forma como gente huachafa le decía a sus amigos. en fin...


Sucks...ingles ****** por siempre jaja es broma lo digo por envidioso. 

He visto que todos estan enamorados de la palabra amixer ahora jaja...vao al parque amixer, pe. 

La costa verde se ve mucho mejor en verano, mucho.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias Vane por el comentario  jaja. Bueno aún me quedan varias fotos de ese día y otros meses.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que lindas fotos Claudia!.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

buenas fotos claudia, felicitaciones


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bónix! jaja Es el tipo de fotos que me gustan. Ya había visto tu thread pero es la primera vez que posteo. Saludos, claudia :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué bónix! jaja Es el tipo de fotos que me gustan. Ya había visto tu thread pero es la primera vez que posteo. Saludos, claudia :cheers:


Oh Dios! jajaja gracias amix tengo más sólo es cuestión de tiempo y ganas u_u


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Más ri tus fotos. A ver si un día te hago la taba a tomar más jaja.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


Este es definitivamente uno de "mai feivorits pleises" -"My favourite places", como me enseñaron y suelo escribirlo, es muy respingado y pretencioso para chicas como tú, como bien comprenderás- no sólo en Miraflores, sino en toda la ciudad. Qué lástima el atentado a tan bello puente, como si los suicidas no tuvieran otras opciones. En fin...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Debo suponer que es un efecto de la foto ya que no creo que hallan tapado esa vista tan hermosa, era un bello lugar para suicidarse.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Limeñito said:


> Qué lástima el atentado a tan bello puente, como si los suicidas no tuvieran otras opciones. En fin...


*Muy cierto. *


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Se habrìan cansado de limpiar la pista a cada rato :cripes:.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

cesium said:


> Debo suponer que es un efecto de la foto ya que no creo que hallan tapado esa vista tan hermosa, era un bello lugar para suicidarse.
> 
> saludos


Por supuesto que es un efecto, no me refería precisamente al color.


----------

